# 66GTO info



## enio45 (Aug 18, 2009)

Im looking at a 66 GTO and would like to know where to find info on decoding the trim tag and how to get PHS docs for this car and other relative info that can help me understand the originality of the car? 

This is my first post here as im usually a Camaro guy, but i stumbled onto this car and would like to pursue it. 

Thanks GTO Forum for the opportunity to post here.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome. Just google PHS docs, and google "Pontiac trim tag information" and you'll find everything you'll need. It's all on line now, (excepth you'll have to order the PHS papers), and all available to you. If contemplating a GTO purchase, I highly recommend the PHS docs. Money well spent.


----------



## enio45 (Aug 18, 2009)

OK thanks - just did the PHS and verified the car....

Any idea on the value of an orig owner, 50K mile GTO with tripower, all matching numbers, orig paint, never wrecked or damage and 3 speed with no other real options worth mentioning?? 

Thanks again for the info


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

8,000-70,000 depending on options, condition, and THE ECONOMY.


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

ENIO45 - I saw your request for '66GTO Info - I own a '66 GTO and you said the one your looking at following PHS confirmation has a 3 speed. I am new to this fantastic GTO Forum site & want to learn all I can about GTO's. I do not remember '66 Goats having a 3 speed - all I remember was either 4 speed or automatic. I would like to hear more from all the knowledgeable owner's regarding this.
I definitely agree that buying a '66 GTO Classic American Icon is money very well spent.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

take5 said:


> ENIO45 - I saw your request for '66GTO Info - I own a '66 GTO and you said the one your looking at following PHS confirmation has a 3 speed. I am new to this fantastic GTO Forum site & want to learn all I can about GTO's. I do not remember '66 Goats having a 3 speed - all I remember was either 4 speed or automatic. I would like to hear more from all the knowledgeable owner's regarding this.
> I definitely agree that buying a '66 GTO Classic American Icon is money very well spent.


'66's came standard with a 3 spd manual. Optional heavy duty 3 spd, 4 speed manual and an auto(2 spd). So I'm reading...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

68greengoat said:


> '66's came standard with a 3 spd manual. Optional heavy duty 3 spd, 4 speed manual and an auto(2 spd). So I'm reading...


:agree

Automatic was order code 782,
3 speed column shift was order code 783,
4 speed floor shift was order code 784,
3 speed HD floor shift was order code 785,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've read that column shift 3 speed was an option, but I've never seen one. Plenty of floor shift 3 spds, though. Anybody out there have a 3 speed column shift early GTO?


----------



## enio45 (Aug 18, 2009)

Besides this forum, what are the best books avail to buy on 66 GTo's that i can read and learn? 

Also - anyone heard of dealer code 490 in ZONE 25??


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

05GTO said:


> :agree
> 
> Automatic was order code 782,
> 3 speed column shift was order code 783,
> ...


They also had a special order close ratio 4 spd manual trans, code 778


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

enio45 said:


> Besides this forum, what are the best books avail to buy on 66 GTo's that i can read and learn?
> 
> Also - anyone heard of dealer code 490 in ZONE 25??


Check this site to see if it's there, some are not yet listed.
ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE Text Topics article #18


----------

